# TRT with a test blend



## timecode2 (Feb 10, 2017)

So I've been looking into a test blend consisting of : Deconaote 100mg , cypionate 100mg, isocarpronate 100mg, phenylprop 100mg.

Looking into the variation of esters, I'm trying to work out the balance to avoid dips and steady flow. Obviously I'm posting as I would appreciate your opinions.

Now my thoughts on this are 0.5ml (200mg) per 7 days would be sufficient.

For the record, I am self medicating due to lack of care in my Country about TRT and the long process the doctors take me through.

Any input about this would be appreciated, I did consider 2 times a week but I am sure 1 every 7 days will be fine with this blend.

Thanks for reading.

Timecode


----------



## PillarofBalance (Feb 10, 2017)

Every 7 days should be enough. Run that for a month or two then get bloodwork to see where your levels are at.


----------



## at15 (Feb 11, 2017)

200mg once a week is fine. thats a shit load of test your not gonna have any dips too low unless your chemist is garbage.


----------



## timecode2 (Feb 11, 2017)

at15 said:


> 200mg once a week is fine. thats a shit load of test your not gonna have any dips too low unless your chemist is garbage.



Using a fairly new UGL TM 
I will be taking blood tests within 2 months to check the levels.

My doc gave me blood test for several things including test, after seeing I am vitamin D deficient they put me on medicine for that and said I need to re test within 2 months to check Vitamin D.

I plan to ask for testosterone check on that test since thats the whole reason I started asking him for help.

If the gears good will show up on that test, and the doc will probably know what Im upto


----------



## corvettels3 (Feb 18, 2017)

For trt you might want to try 100mg/wk not 200mg. Give it 6 weeks and get bloods and take it from there.


----------



## Classical Atlas (Apr 4, 2017)

Ive never seen a DR. prescribed TRT dose over 125mgs. of a enanthate or cyp. unless you know somebody!! I was on testopel for over a year and had to stop because of panic attacks. Sometimes TRT does more harm than good.


----------



## IHI (Apr 4, 2017)

Classical Atlas said:


> Ive never seen a DR. prescribed TRT dose over 125mgs. of a enanthate or cyp. unless you know somebody!! I was on testopel for over a year and had to stop because of panic attacks. Sometimes TRT does more harm than good.



Ive suffered bad anxiety/panic attacks for years and at the beginning of my low t journeys i was very scared of the side that said it can cause anxiety/panic attacks since i already dealt with it, it would make them even more crippling than ive dealt with for decades.

My honest experience, on my prescribed 100mg/test cyp it was no better/no worse than ive ever experienced to date. I did a brief 4 month stint doing 320mg/test cyp each week and by the 6/7th week my anxiety was in a way, cured/gone. It took me by suprise because id be in situations that if i had a moment to allow myself a mind screwing id think, i should be freaking right now, but I felt great, no anxiety at all...even when i knew i was in a "triggering" situation.

once i get labs done on the 10th to see how true dosed this current product is, i have every intention of running another 4 months back at 320/week to see if it will replicate itself with lowering/stopping my anxiety


----------



## timecode2 (Apr 6, 2017)

Just an update, got a source since my doctors in this country are not helping because i don't meet the guidelines.
 Been taking 160mg a week feeling better overall, been pinning for 6 weeks so far.

The doctor was Kind enough to add another blood test on for me, so ill be checking my levels next week.


----------



## timecode2 (Apr 6, 2017)

10 characters ffs


----------



## timecode2 (Apr 6, 2017)

IHI said:


> Ive suffered bad anxiety/panic attacks for years and at the beginning of my low t journeys i was very scared of the side that said it can cause anxiety/panic attacks since i already dealt with it, it would make them even more crippling than ive dealt with for decades.
> 
> My honest experience, on my prescribed 100mg/test cyp it was no better/no worse than ive ever experienced to date. I did a brief 4 month stint doing 320mg/test cyp each week and by the 6/7th week my anxiety was in a way, cured/gone. It took me by suprise because id be in situations that if i had a moment to allow myself a mind screwing id think, i should be freaking right now, but I felt great, no anxiety at all...even when i knew i was in a "triggering" situation.
> 
> once i get labs done on the 10th to see how true dosed this current product is, i have every intention of running another 4 months back at 320/week to see if it will replicate itself with lowering/stopping my anxiety



320 a week? you might aswell be cycling with that much? Each to there own I guess. Best thing is checking the levels if they are through the roof from a "normal" stand point maybe you can drop it down.

I also was deficient in Vitamin D which as you lot probably know is a pro-hormone, so i have been taking supplement for that too.


----------



## IHI (Apr 6, 2017)

timecode2 said:


> 320 a week? you might aswell be cycling with that much? Each to there own I guess. Best thing is checking the levels if they are through the roof from a "normal" stand point maybe you can drop it down.
> 
> I also was deficient in Vitamin D which as you lot probably know is a pro-hormone, so i have been taking supplement for that too.



Just baby stepping for personal experience/experiment. Been back at dosed level of .6ml since November. And there is a definate difference in state of mind/physical feeling going from 120mg/wk for months, then 200mg/wk for months, then 320mg/wk for months. Im all good, zero sides. 320/wk i get backne like a mofo, hold water. Doing 1mg/wk dex helps immensely but its such a touchy hormone to rein in i baby stepped that as well since i didnt want to crash and didnt want bad high sides either


----------



## Classical Atlas (Apr 7, 2017)

Elite i always wondered about this. I started TRT because of energy and bedroom issues.. When i was on AAS i never had issues with panic/anxiety. I was debating in my mind if i was ever going to go back on because of this crap! Now i think i may try to do it your way. Small steps and keep upping the dose. I am on Celexa everyday now for the past year and not to fond of it!


----------



## FRITZBLITZ (Apr 21, 2017)

I really don't know enough about diff esters to make a suggestion, however there is a polish Pharm company that makes a PI Test mix that I believe is called Testex 450 (450mg) and was designed with 4-5 esters and pinned I read a few ppl pinning on cycle 1 every week with very few dips, if you mimic that blend it might get you close to a great 1 per week pin that's stable for TRT


----------



## glycomann (Apr 21, 2017)

I do TRT at 100-150 mg/w for a few months.  Then I do a light cycle of 300-700 mg/w ramping up and then back down.  Then I PCT with a cocktail and then stay off everything for another month or 2.  Then I get bloods done and start over again.  I have a TRT script but still cycle like this. Worst part of it is the brain fog coming off. It really doesn't bother me much to drop 20 lbs of size. In fact the PCT/off period is where I get my health and flexibility back in order. Generally, I want all my health markers back i order and a test level somewhere between 300 650 ng/dL before I start up again. Funny ting I notices over the past decade is that women seem to be pretty happy with a smaller lean guy than a larger more massive guy;that is until the larger massive guy gets really lean. Then they act like whores.

just my 2 cents


----------



## BigSwolePump (Apr 21, 2017)

glycomann said:


> It really doesn't bother me much to drop 20 lbs of size.


 I have quit cold turkey with no pct and never lost 20lbs. Sounds like a shit ton of water to me. I would be mad as fuk.


----------



## PFM (Apr 27, 2017)

I would go E10D with that blend. Over time half-lifes are going to stack up and you could lower the dose maintaining your BL. I prefer a TP, TPP and TC blend. By day 7 the TP is long gone, the TPP is near clear and the TC carries days 6 and 7. If you're truly seeking TRT and not hiding a cycle behind the abbreviation, your better off running a little low rather than a little high.


----------

